# Travelling safety tips



## Lisa (May 3, 2006)

My family and I are planning a trip this summer.  We will be travelling in parts unknown to us and it got me thinking.

  What are some of the safety precautions you take when travelling either far distances or just travelling around town?  Do you keep a weapon you can use, handy in case of carjacking or someone trying to reach through your open window?

  I had a girlfriend once have a man unlock her passenger door through an open window and attempt to get in when her window was down during one hot summer day.  I never travel with my passenger window rolled down when I am alone in the car.  Also, my doors are ALWAYS locked, especially if I may have to travel to an area I am unfamiliar with.  I also try to avoid the not so great areas of town and take the extra few minutes to find a different route home.

  What are some safety tips you have when travelling either distances or in your home town?


----------



## shesulsa (May 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Do you keep a weapon you can use, handy in case of carjacking or someone trying to reach through your open window?


For sure.  

Check your surroundings before rolling down your window, crack a window no more than 1 inch, keep the doors locked.  

Beware of rest stops - always a dangerous place to be.  

Use the buddy system ALWAYS - even if you're an adult.  The girls don't go to the restroom alone.  You keep door watch while Hubby goes if he has to go alone.  

Cell phones stay charged.  

Even if you know where you're going and even if you have a GPS (they've been known to be wrong), keep a map nearby if you have car trouble or something weird happens so you can direct authorities to your location - you'd be surprised how many LEOs can't find people even with very specific directions ... same goes for the Automobile Club.



> I also try to avoid the not so great areas of town and take the extra few minutes to find a different route home.



Backup plans are always important to have.  Downtown of just about anywhere turns into a haven for undesirables starting in the evening hours - in some cases, always.

If you're driving long distances, have your fluids and tire pressure checked EVERY time you stop for gas.  Keep the car in sight at all times, if possible, and if you have a mechanic service your car, watch him.

Keep water and food in the car for emergencies as well as a first aid kit, emergency blankets, batteries, two flashlights at least, spare fuses, jumper cables, fix-a-flat, flares, etcetera.  Consider not driving while the sun is down.

Just a few ....


----------



## beau_safken (May 3, 2006)

Hmmm If I was gonna do a road trip...

1)  MRE's in the trunk
2) Space Blanket
3) Road flares
4) Usual survival stuff: Potable water tabs, waterproof matchs(Might want a lighter instead...)
5) Flashlight with extra batteries
6) fruit roll ups...because they kick ***
7) Plaid clothing to pay off canadian mounties if you get pulled over by a guy on a horse... For you Lisa..might want to bring 2 just in case.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 3, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My family and I are planning a trip this summer.  We will be travelling in parts unknown to us and it got me thinking.



What Thinking in advance? I am shocked! This cannot be, for that would be the first step in self defense. Thinking about where one is going and/or what one doing.  



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> What are some of the safety precautions you take when travelling either far distances or just travelling around town? Do you keep a weapon you can use, handy in case of carjacking or someone trying to reach through your open window?



I travel with a pen in the car. It si good to take notes, even on your hand. Also you can stab with it. 

I travel with a flash light as well as gloves and a small tool kit that includes electrical tape in case one needs to tape a hose until the next exit.  In this I also include gloves. I also have towels or blankets in the vehicle I care not about, so I can throw on the ground if I need to work on something. 

As to weapons I will take some pocket Knives with me, and almost always carry one, and possible have one availabel while in the car. This stops the "I forgot to put it into or pull it out of my pocket issues". 

I travel with bottled water. This is good to drink and keeps one hydrated also if required the plastic bottles can be filled with water to put into a vehicle if required. 

I also travel with "snack" (* Peanuts/raisins/fruit/etc. *) food, this also keeps ones blood sugar right and able to pay attention. 

Also the phone charger for both car and wall. 



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> I had a girlfriend once have a man unlock her passenger door through an open window and attempt to get in when her window was down during one hot summer day. I never travel with my passenger window rolled down when I am alone in the car. Also, my doors are ALWAYS locked, especially if I may have to travel to an area I am unfamiliar with. I also try to avoid the not so great areas of town and take the extra few minutes to find a different route home.



Yes pay attention to your surroundings. Also note that small curbs or slopped curbs can be run over to get away. Leave some room to turn the vehicle. Always use an outside lane instead of an inside lane. (* This is good and bad, as the outside lanes are where pedestrians are most likely to be as well *). Be willing to back your car into the car behind you to make room and drive away. You can go to the police and call your insurance company later, as you have survived the situation. Now this requires there to be an actual problem and not just being scared or paranoid. 





			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> What are some safety tips you have when travelling either distances or in your home town?



Home Town: Do not go on this street or north of that street until you get outside of town or west of this street, .... You get the idea avoid the bad areas.  Yet, I break this to go to my training place every time, but I pay attention and keep room and do not act like a victum. 

Elsewhere: Really pay attention. Have a map for the area. I use AAA insurance just for this issue. Every year multiple times a year I hit them up for maps. And if I go someplace I had not planned I look for a AAA office and get some of a books tore and pick up a local map. Being faniliar with the roads to avoids dead ends and when people say avoid this area you know where they mean. 

Now for those lucky enough to be able to afford something like "On Star" use it. If you get into an area where you are lost, call them and they will give you directions turn by turn and street by street to get you back to a major road or express way. Plus if anything happens you are on the call with them. If one is truly scared and your program does not cover multiple calls, call them and asked them how much to upgrade to the next level. How much for just a call? Most times they will comp you the one call to show you they type of service you can expect. 

More later if I think of it.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (May 3, 2006)

My family and I have travelled all over the US and Canada by car, South America and parts of Europe and have been extremely fortunate to have never had an emergency situation.  

Lucky?  Maybe not...Precautions such as the ones listed above, travelling smart makes your luck.  There are certain parts of cities, be they in North, South America or in Europpe that you avoid at night - or even in daylight.  Know these areas.  Know which off ramps lead into "good" and "bad" areas if you plan on travelling through large cities in the evening, mistakes can be dangerous.

Don't flaunt your "touristness".  Be extra vigilant in your hotel.  A lot of people see these as "homes away from homes" and let their guards down.  When we were in Florida there was a pedophile lurking in stairwells hoping that families with kids would let the kids go to and from the outdoor pools unattended.

Make sure your kids are well versed in what to do if you are separated.  Different situations will call for different action plans...you will have to assess those based on your destination.

But lastly I have to say 'parts unknown' to you are just someones elses hometown.  Don't let paranoia ruin a vacation, just travel sensibly and smart.


----------



## Carol (May 3, 2006)

I never mention that I'm traveling alone, even when I am.  When asked if I'm traveling alone, I always say I have a friend with me.  

I generally don't talk to anyone or look at anyone any more than I have to.   If I'm asked a question, I answer decisively in a way that doesn't invite more questions.   

I keep maps VERY handy in the car and try to be conscious of where I am, either by town or mile marker or exit.   If I dial 911 from a cell phone, I have to tell the operator where I am.


----------



## still learning (May 3, 2006)

Hello, Always let someone(family know your plans before you leave). Always keep in touch, especially the side trips.

Anytime you take a off ramp, notice graffiiti's on the walls..this is gang territory,near towns and cities. Never park near the off ramp...good place to get rob,kill.  At night reading maps...do it a safe place, well lighted and around open business. Always keep the windows up..be ready to move if someone approaches.  Press brakes and keep in drive..if asking for directions from car..talking to strangers...at night in lonely places.

Never carry weapons...a mag light flash light with 5 d's or 5 c's makes a night club.  If you do carry a baseball bat..make sure you have a glove and ball....Also...keep your credit card numbers and the phone numbers to call if loss or stolen while on the trip.

Have good tires,tune-up,a good spare tire, new wipers,battery check.  Always carry several flash lights to carry to hotels and rooms..incase lights goes out.

Always trust your instincts..if it feels wrong...move on...

Know your road directions before you leave and have the other passengers be your guide.

Don't wave at fancy cars..or stare at people on the road next to you...road rage..or gangs driving around looking for victims.

Carry a cooler for drinks and food...in case you need them...

At nights in a new place...always visit crowded places..well lighted. Keep the gas full and fill only day times.

Keep enough cash..so no need to visit ATM's at nights.

Don't talk about how much money you have on you...people will hear...and follow you...keep two wallets or separate areas...in case you lose one or stolen.

Do not over dress...look average...Do NOt wear expensive jewelry,watches, and so on...

Always be nice and polite, SMILE...

In the car..loss and being approach by a person..keep doors lock...they may have two or more hiding...stay in drive..press brakes...be ready to move!

Use your common sense...on behaving....awareness...if it doesn't feel right....leave right away...stay together...SMILE...

Read.."Strong on Defense" ...the Gift of Fear....and enjoy the road trip...train very hard before you go...stay in shape...have fun....There is alot more...but need to end here...I am sure others can add to this...Aloha


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 4, 2006)

I make sure that my car stereo is blasting music representing the socio-economic mix of the neighborhood where I am driving.


----------



## Drac (May 4, 2006)

All EXCELLENT suggestions...Me, I still carry a CB Radio along with a lot the previous mentioned articles...


----------



## MJS (May 4, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My family and I are planning a trip this summer. We will be travelling in parts unknown to us and it got me thinking.
> 
> What are some of the safety precautions you take when travelling either far distances or just travelling around town? Do you keep a weapon you can use, handy in case of carjacking or someone trying to reach through your open window?
> 
> ...


 
Know your destinations.  Doing some research on the areas you'll be visiting, having maps of the area, as well as possibly talking with someone familiar with that area to point out places of interest would be a good start.  If you're staying at a hotel/motel, perhaps they could suggest things for you.  

As for driving, keep the doors locked.  It also may be a good idea to keep some distance between you and the car IFO you when stopped at a light.  Having a cell phone is always a plus.  

And as always, be aware of your surroundings.  

Mike


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 4, 2006)

Hehe. As it happens, I'm actually taking the 10 hour drive back home in a few days. I only drive through a couple of major cities, but I've . I'm a AAA member and have the map detailing the route in my dash, along with a GPS sitting on my console, even though I've pretty much got the route memorized. I keep a sturdy flashlight in my pocket, my cellphone on the center console attached to a headset, and (for whatever reason) my pair of butterfly knives within arms reach. Naturally, I keep the latter under some sort of cover, so as not to freak out a cop who might pull me over, or a person who might glance into my car. Personally, I find that the most important things on a long-distance trip are to stay hydrated and to stay alert. Drinking water tends to accomplish both in fairly short order, though I enjoy having a cup of coffee on hand, too. However, the only problem with caffeine, is the fact that it increases your need to hit the bathroom. As for staying alert, I've personally found audiobooks to be really nice, since after listening to the top 20 for the umpteenth time, it tends to get quite dreary. This is not to mention those places out in the middle of nowhere where radio reception is virtually nil.


----------



## still learning (May 4, 2006)

Hello, One more thing to add...especially driving alone.  If someone point out from a passing car...you have a flat tire, or something is wrong with your car? ....watch out..do not stop..till you can reach a safe well lighted and crowded area.  Get there licence number if they pass you and write it down ..in case they start to follow you...call the police give them there licence numbers,type of car. Let them know (police) you are been follow.

Just your instincts...if it feels wrong...NEVER STOP...call 911 let them know what is happen if they are following you.

Keep a pen and  paper ready to write things down. Simile and say thank-you thru your window..they can read lips.........Aloha


----------



## thescottishdude (May 5, 2006)

in the UK many police agencies are now having officers stand at the traffic lights at busy junctions so that when the cars stop they can go up and try to open the car doors.

Apparently, there's alot of criminals waiting until you're car's stopped at the lights and then opening your unlocked car door and grabbing whats on your passenger seat and running off with it.

hey, better the police giving you a warning than the criminal catching you.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 6, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> What are some safety tips you have when travelling either distances or in your home town?


 
Well, when im in my home town, I stay away from large groups and dark places, only to the fact that I know most of the "street kids" where I am from, makes me pretty safe in the town I live in.

Another tip is, when someone gives you verbal abuse just ignore them and hope they dont start a fight with you, 

Bobby.


----------



## Jenna (May 7, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My family and I are planning a trip this summer. We will be travelling in parts unknown to us and it got me thinking.
> 
> What are some of the safety precautions you take when travelling either far distances or just travelling around town? Do you keep a weapon you can use, handy in case of carjacking or someone trying to reach through your open window?
> 
> ...


 
Hey Lisa 
You sound like you've got most stuff covered anyway but fwiw, here's a simple tip from a simple person, LOL. Don't tailgate - you know either driving too close or pulling up too close behind the vehicle in front of you when stopping at lights or when in jams. 

Drivers in London are the most aggressive animals on the planet I say. They're crazy for tailgating each other. Well, the boys on the prowl would use that fact to their advantage - their target's willingness to tailgate leaving them no room to manoeuvre. They target a vehicle or sometimes just the morning driver busy doing her lipstick in the rearview, they'd move in front and pull up abruptly, giving the tailgating driver no option to swerve and pinning them to the spot. They hop out, crack the car's window with one of those little safety hammers - you know the ones with the diamond edged hammer on one end and the safety belt cutter on the other (also a good thing for anyone to have!) And they'd swipe the purse or mobile phone or, if it was a good car, they'd yank the keys or yank the driver out through the window. I have known more opportunist carjackings and thefts of drivers' mobile phones, wallets and purses done that way than any other recently. So keep your distance - simple situational awareness I suppose that's all it is.

Oh, and bring that avatar doggie of yours, ha! No way is anyone gonna try any funny stuff with that crazy creation on the loose!! 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Lisa (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Jenna for the tip about tailgating!  Guess I better not let my husband drive! LOL

As for the doggie avatar.  I keep trying to tell people that Mr. Chew is just misunderstood and is really a good puppy.   I just don't know why people won't believe me  :angel:


----------



## Jenna (May 7, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Thanks Jenna for the tip about tailgating! Guess I better not let my husband drive! LOL
> 
> As for the doggie avatar. I keep trying to tell people that Mr. Chew is just misunderstood and is really a good puppy. I just don't know why people won't believe me  :angel:


Yeah, best not to let your husband drive regardless! Let him stick to the "famous" map-reading that guys are so, um... spatially gifted at, LOL! 

Mister Chew, ha! I SO like that name - a sort of tell me I'm cute and I'll show you what cute really is, ROFL. 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bobster_ice (May 8, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Drivers in London are the most aggressive animals on the planet.


 
Jenna, I take it you havnt been to New York yet. I went with my parents and nearly got killed twice on the road and both of them were on a red light. London is pretty bad for driving too, my dad got hit by a car when we went for a day trip there a few years ago, he broke  of his ribs and damages his back or neck but recovered quickly,

Bobby.


----------



## still learning (May 9, 2006)

Hello, With today's rising  gas prices..out of state licence plates..make you a target.  Buy a good locking gas cap!  At least this will make it harder for them.  In the old days you could buy those spring funnels to keep hose's from being push in your gas tank to pump your gas out.

If you do need to use the rest room..lock your car doors.  If kids inside the car, roll window up as high as possible..lock the doors.  Fill up doing the day only.  Always check your fluids for long trips. Check tire pressure.

..........Aloha


----------



## Lisa (May 9, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, With today's rising  gas prices..out of state licence plates..make you a target.  Buy a good locking gas cap!  At least this will make it harder for them.  In the old days you could buy those spring funnels to keep hose's from being push in your gas tank to pump your gas out.
> 
> If you do need to use the rest room..lock your car doors.  If kids inside the car, roll window up as high as possible..lock the doors.  Fill up doing the day only.  Always check your fluids for long trips. Check tire pressure.
> 
> ..........Aloha



I never leave my kids in the car when travelling.  Even here at home it makes me very uncomfortable to do so and they are almost grown!  It bothers me something aweful when people do.  Bad, idea, IMHO.


----------



## thescottishdude (May 14, 2006)

If you're staying in a motel do you use your suitcase as a barricade against the door? someone ese has the keys to your room....


----------



## still learning (May 14, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> If you're staying in a motel do you use your suitcase as a barricade against the door? someone ese has the keys to your room....


 
Hello, This is a great idea for motels and hotels....thank-you for sharing this....plus the noise of the suit cases moving, will give you some time to react......Aloha


----------

